# 5th Wheel Breakaway switch, help



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Long story short, pulled the trigger on a new firth wheel RV. I accidently pulled out the Breakaway Switch unhooking it. I noticed after that happened that I did not have any numbers showing on my brake control box in the truck. I also tried applying the break manually from the control box but no brakes could be felt from the trailer. I remember now that I did not have the trailer battery connected. I had used the battery disconnect but will flip the connect switch on tomorrow and see if it corrects the problem. Does anyone know if there may be something else I missed. Kind of new to the rig and the owners manual doesn't get that deep into that. Have a trip set for next week so I need to figure this one out as soon as I can. Thanks for any help


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Trailer was unhooked showing no numbers on brake control? Normal.

Battery operates trailer brakes stand alone if trailer were to breakaway. Battery disconnected will not engage trailer brakes when breakaway switch is removed. 

Connect in normal operation and see if your issues go away. If no response on controller check fuses and ground.

Sounds like something simple....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

sgrem's right. Don't panic yet.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I had reinstalled the breakaway plug back into the switch but had also forgotten to switch the RV battery back on so I will check on that when I get back from looking for a new tail gate to replace my banged up one. Luckily that was all the damage as when the rig fell the legs held up the rest of the rig and didn't do any damage to the bed as well. Got luck there. Will post results when its all done. Thanks again and have a great day.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet you pulled some ends out of the trailer plug.I didn't realize you had such a violent unhook.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

That sux, I know it won't make you feel any better but you aren't the first person to do that & dang sure won't be the last. 
Patience is required & checking stuff several times is a must when hooking & unhooking your 5er. There are several helpful videos you may want to watch to help get your sequence down and aiding you in preventing future incidents. Here's one,





Good luck & Happy RVing


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, found tailgate replacement for truck. The actual disconnect was only a foot or two. The trailer landed on a cooler then on the tailgate after which the front leg stands supported the weight. I was able to finally raise it up little by little and re hook up. Just wanted to say thanks for all the tips and the video was a help as well. Switched the battery on trailer back on the now have a reading at the battery control box. Hooked up and ready to go. Thanks again for everyone's help and have a great day.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Great news od. Travel on Bud!


----------

